# Super Rare Schwinn



## oskisan (Jul 23, 2015)

Super Rare collectors item!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...599?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a98ee9877


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2015)

That really is a rare item. It has a human oops, I messed up factor. The serial number was stamped in the wrong location, and I've seen two other Campus green bikes where the same thing happened but they had two different serial numbers stamped on it. One in this location and upside down and the other in the correct bottom right location. Again, this proves the serial numbers were stamped on a bikes component before it was used in building a frame. Schwinn's head tubes went thru multiple stampings, including the SN, before it was rolled and welded together.


----------



## how (Jul 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> That really is a rare item. It has a human oops, I messed up factor. The serial number was stamped in the wrong location, and I've seen two other Campus green bikes where the same thing happened but they had two different serial numbers stamped on it. One in this location and upside down and the other in the correct bottom right location. Again, this proves the serial numbers were stamped on a bikes component before it was used in building a frame. Schwinn's head tubes went thru multiple stampings, including the SN, before it was rolled and welded together.




 lotsa schwinns had human oops on them. Besides a few bikes like the Paramount, Schwinn was making toys. If you see a perfect one its because it has been restored. That style Schwinn might be the most prolific bike ever made. To call them rare. is the opposite of reality. There are probably still millions in basements, garages, barns and attics. 

You think a mistake on a Schwinn racer makes it worth 10 times more than what it is really worth lol? I am not sure if you are joking or not.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2015)

how said:


> You think a mistake on a Schwinn racer makes it worth 10 times more than what it is really worth lol? I am not sure if you are joking or not.





Never once did I mention a value on this bike.  ...


----------



## how (Jul 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Never once did I mention a value on this bike.  ...




I thought you were validating the guys ad in which he is asking a 1000 dollars on a so so Schwinn Racer or speedster what ever it is. You seemed to be validating his claim of how rare a human mistake is on a Schwinn, when in reality it is not.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 24, 2015)

"You seemed to be validating his claim of how rare a human mistake is on a Schwinn, when in reality it is not."

Maybe on a coin......not sure about a bike?


Don


----------



## how (Jul 24, 2015)

squeedals said:


> "You seemed to be validating his claim of how rare a human mistake is on a Schwinn, when in reality it is not."
> 
> Maybe on a coin......not sure about a bike?
> 
> ...




exactly


----------



## oskisan (Jul 24, 2015)

i'd keep the handgrips, brake levers, bow pedals, derailer, gears, spoke protector, chain, seatpost, handlebar stem, maybe crank, and throw the rest away (upside down serial number or not)... but that is just me


----------



## how (Jul 24, 2015)

oskisan said:


> i'd keep the handgrips, brake levers, bow pedals, derailer, gears, spoke protector, chain, seatpost, handlebar stem, maybe crank, and throw the rest away (upside down serial number or not)... but that is just me




lol me too, after I paid the 50 bucks that the bike is worth in that condition


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2015)

how said:


> lol me too, after I paid the 50 bucks that the bike is worth in that condition





Hey Howeee, the seller has this same bike listed in another eBay listing for only $150! Better jump on that so you can tell everyone that you picked up a super rare $1000 bike for $150.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage1970...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa8ba41f4


----------



## the tinker (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a buddy[ I say had] that worked at Schwinn back around the time this bike was built . He was a complete idiot and I could picture him doing something like that to a bike being built just for the heck of it .
Also had a pal in the early 70s[ R.I. P.]that worked handling mail at the post office. He said sometimes out of boredom he would hide a whole sack of mail for a month or two and then throw it back into the line later.
 I wonder how many of these "errors" were intentional by bored employees.


----------



## how (Jul 25, 2015)

the tinker said:


> I had a buddy[ I say had] that worked at Schwinn back around the time this bike was built . He was a complete idiot and I could picture him doing something like that to a bike being built just for the heck of it .
> Also had a pal in the early 70s[ R.I. P.]that worked handling mail at the post office. He said sometimes out of boredom he would hide a whole sack of mail for a month or two and then throw it back into the line later.
> I wonder how many of these "errors" were intentional by bored employees.




From what I understand Schwinn was very lenient with their workers, would keep alcholics and other problem workers. They also understood they were basically making toys and cosmetic mistakes were tolerated to a degree.


----------

